# Sucker Punch (2011)



## alchemist (Nov 8, 2010)

Sucker Punch Trailer - Movie Trailers & Clips - Rotten Tomatoes

I knew nothing of this, until I saw the trailer today. It has lots of pretty girls, explosions and fighting, so it could be good.
On the other hand, it seems to have every cliche in the book.


----------



## biodroid (Nov 9, 2010)

If it's going to be a stupid as The Watchmen then I won't even bother, 300 is the benchmark and had a great story and feel to it but Watchmen I just didn't get what everyone liked about it. Maybe this is better.


----------



## BookStop (Nov 9, 2010)

Looks a bit like silly over the top fun, but i'm board for that


----------



## Bricona (Nov 21, 2010)

It looks so incredibly cool.  Anyone who says it looks cliche or overrated, must be total weirdos.  It has everything anyone would ever want from a movie.  Dragons, mech warriors, samurais, school girls wielding katanas, machine guns, flying bullet time, strippers, well the strippers all look underage so that's kind of weird.  

It looks hell bent on breaking the bar of any action movie ever created.  

SO GOOD!


----------



## WanderingWind (Nov 28, 2010)

BookStop said:


> Looks a bit like silly over the top fun, but i'm board for that



I agree. Looks like silly over the top fun, but I think it will definitely be cool and entertaining!


----------

